# MMR Mini Track and Pro Shop



## ammdrew (Mar 12, 2003)

Mini RC Car Racing


----------



## ammdrew (Mar 12, 2003)

last nights results

200801161 Race # 2 - C Main - 1 18th Spec
Molzer Mowery Racing - Web site: http://www.molzermoweryracing.com 

JLap Race Manager (Build: 0735) - Web site: http://www.JLapRaceManager.com 

Copyright © 1999 - 2007 TGR Software, Inc. All Rights Reserved. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Pos. Car Driver's Name Total Laps Total Time Fastest Lap On Lap Avg. Lap Time Status 
1 7 Scott Beamish 40 00:06:06.274 00:07.929 40 09.156 Done! 
2 3 Mike Fishbach 34 00:06:04.922 00:08.619 33 10.733 Done! 
3 2 Andy Nyen 31 00:06:01.507 00:09.362 21 11.661 Done! 
4 1 Mike Burk 31 00:06:05.344 00:09.602 14 11.785 Done! 
5 6 Ken Wilcox 28 00:06:07.940 00:09.807 12 13.140 Done! 
6 5 Mike Brady 20 00:06:09.664 00:13.081 8 18.483 Done! 
7 4 Natasha Brady 9 00:05:47.926 00:11.611 4 38.658 DNF 

200801161 Race # 3 - B Main - 1 18th Spec
Molzer Mowery Racing - Web site: http://www.molzermoweryracing.com 

JLap Race Manager (Build: 0735) - Web site: http://www.JLapRaceManager.com 

Copyright © 1999 - 2007 TGR Software, Inc. All Rights Reserved. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Pos. Car Driver's Name Total Laps Total Time Fastest Lap On Lap Avg. Lap Time Status 
1 4 Joe Zaier 41 00:06:05.974 00:07.721 15 08.926 Done! 
2 6 Scott Beamish 40 00:06:00.566 00:07.850 10 09.014 Done! 
3 1 Justin Olson 36 00:06:04.110 00:08.039 28 10.114 Done! 
4 5 Tom Mcdaniel 34 00:06:05.163 00:08.849 21 10.740 Done! 
5 3 Scott Wyberg 34 00:06:09.725 00:08.652 14 10.874 Done! 
6 7 Mike Fishbach 33 00:06:04.134 00:08.751 15 11.034 Done! 
7 2 Lyle Kill 32 00:06:07.398 00:09.033 31 11.481 Done! 

200801161 Race # 4 - A Main - 1 18th Spec
Molzer Mowery Racing - Web site: http://www.molzermoweryracing.com 

JLap Race Manager (Build: 0735) - Web site: http://www.JLapRaceManager.com 

Copyright © 1999 - 2007 TGR Software, Inc. All Rights Reserved. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Pos. Car Driver's Name Total Laps Total Time Fastest Lap On Lap Avg. Lap Time Status 
1 3 Andrew Mowery 58 00:08:07.682 00:07.663 35 08.408 Done! 
2 6 Joe Zaier 56 00:08:00.838 00:07.689 13 08.586 Done! 
3 1 Brian Luong 55 00:08:02.195 00:07.744 13 08.767 Done! 
4 4 Phil Olmon 54 00:08:01.468 00:07.738 40 08.916 Done! 
5 2 Conner Pfromm 52 00:08:08.671 00:07.890 5 09.397 Done! 
6 5 Allan Pfromm 49 00:08:04.647 00:07.886 19 09.890 Done! 

MMR Mini Track Winter Series 1 18th Spec
Molzer Mowery Racing

JLap Race Manager

Copyright © 1999 - 2007 TGR Software, Inc. All Rights Reserved. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Pos. Driver's Name 0109 0116 0123 0130 0206 0213 0220 TOTAL 
1 Andrew Mowery 100 100 0(-) 0(-) 200 
2 Joe Zaier 99(TQ) 98 0(-) 0(-) 197 
3 Brian Luong 94 97(TQ) 0(-) 0(-) 191 
4 Phil Olmon 90 94 0(-) 0(-) 184 
5 Allan Pfromm 92 90 0(-) 0(-) 182 
6 Scott Wyberg 88 82 0(-) 0(-) 170 
7 Justin Olson 84 86 0(-) 0(-) 170 
8 Mike Burk 86 74 0(-) 0(-) 160 
9 Lyle Kill 82 78 0(-) 0(-) 160 
10 Mike Fishbach 80 80 0(-) 0(-) 160 
11 Natasha Brady 78 68 0(-) 0(-) 146 
12 Mike Brady 76 70 0(-) 0(-) 146 
13 Sandy Schwartz 96 0(-) 0(-) 96 
14 Conner Pfromm 0(-) 92 0(-) 92 
15 Scott Beamish 0(-) 88 0(-) 88 
16 Tom Mcdaniel 0(-) 84 0(-) 84 
17 Andy Nyen 0(-) 76 0(-) 76 
18 Ken Wilcox 0(-) 72 0(-) 72


----------

